# Stratford Motorhome Show CANCELLED



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Appletree are hoping to run Stratford Show dates are

Fingers crossed if does actually be allowed to go ahead

Our facebook page will have details etc
https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/
If you have not joined us on facebook yet please do so and tell me your user name & surname when joining
Thanks

Jacquie Gardner


----------

